# New Halo's - eights, nines and tens?



## BryanBuss (Jul 5, 2007)

W4D said:


> From now on all guitars are available in a 6, 7, 8, 9, & 10 string.
> 
> EVERY BODY STYLE.



When will these be available online? 

or at least when will some more information be available?


----------



## nyck (Jul 5, 2007)

I imagine he means by means of custom shop...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

wow, that's quite some options


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome, thanks nick. I really love newer guitars companies, there's no fear in making odd-small-audince instruments and they are very innovative.


----------



## nyck (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah totally. About 2/3 years ago you'd have a HARD time getting an 8 string guitar built, but now you could probably put one together in just a few months with no trouble at all with the parts.


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 5, 2007)

well from my experience i have only found 6 string stock models, with the exception of the stock octavia 8 string guitar. the rest are custom shop. and as far as that goes. i am sure they can build 8,9,10 string guitars as per request, BUT the custom order form only has 6,7,8,9, or 12 strings as options for custom guitars. Not 10.


----------



## W4D (Jul 5, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> well from my experience i have only found 6 string stock models, with the exception of the stock octavia 8 string guitar. the rest are custom shop. and as far as that goes. i am sure they can build 8,9,10 string guitars as per request, BUT the custom order form only has 6,7,8,9, or 12 strings as options for custom guitars. Not 10.



I am making a new custom form that will be up this weekend. As for a stock 9 or 10, these are made per order. If you go to the Winter NAMM show in 2008 you will see them.

They will be available as stated with every guitar design we have and if you have a custom design we will build that for you as well.

I am currently building a 10 string for a client right now. I will post some photos and tell you all about it when I am completed with it. I am waiting for my trem to arrive from Kahler. I will take some photos as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 5, 2007)

oh cool. do you know how much an 8 string hellfire would run?


----------



## W4D (Jul 5, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> oh cool. do you know how much an 8 string hellfire would run?



Around $1500

I am actually building one for the NAMM show in Austin.


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 5, 2007)

that is absolutely fantastic. i spoke with jeff lee and sounds to me like my search for luthier to build my monster is over.


----------



## W4D (Jul 6, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> that is absolutely fantastic. i spoke with jeff lee and sounds to me like my search for luthier to build my monster is over.



Thanks. We like what we do. Jeff and I work together as a great team.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 6, 2007)

how much is would a ten string octavia design go for? if you were to ball park it?

and is it possible to get these models available in a natural finish? or a a different top wood? preferably the Octavia?


----------



## W4D (Jul 6, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> how much is would a ten string octavia design go for? if you were to ball park it?
> 
> and is it possible to get these models available in a natural finish? or a a different top wood? preferably the Octavia?



Ball Park Figure Only. Price depends on pickups, hardware etc etc.

$2000 - $3000


----------



## W4D (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 6, 2007)

wow! I like both those designs a lot mor than the octavia which I to be honest think looks pretty badly done. 

But those two new ones look really classy! I'd love the left one!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> wow! I like both those designs a lot mor than the octavia which I to be honest think looks pretty badly done.
> 
> But *those two new ones looks really classy! I'd love the left one!*



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 6, 2007)

Left one looks cool to me. The right one looks more like a bass body.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 6, 2007)

The one on the right with 8 strings and fanned frets would be right up my alley


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 7, 2007)

W4D said:


> Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.



if you could take that ´´snip´´ or whatever on the bottom of the left one, and put it on the bottom of the right one, it would be sweet... anyways, i love that right one 

i sent the specs and a few questions to the halo custom shop via email, waiting for a quote... i´m not buying, just checking... i´ll be buying in the future


----------



## Ishan (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I'd buy the single cut as an 8 strings with 24 frets 
As 10 Strings those looks a tad chubby


----------



## skinhead (Jul 7, 2007)

I like both models, but i preffer the one on the left


----------



## Shawn (Jul 7, 2007)

W4D said:


> Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.



Very cool designs. I like those trems too. Nice work!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2007)

So, uh, can I trade my Octavia in on an eight string version of the one on the left


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 7, 2007)

The design on the right goes down better in my eyes.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2007)

Papa Shank said:


> The design on the right goes down better in my eyes.



Overall yes, but I REALLY don't like the body running up to the 15th fret


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 7, 2007)

I dig the shape on the left better, reminds me a little of both Ibanez's and Washburn's Paul Stanley sigs.



> technomancer:[...] I REALLY don't like the body running up to the 15th fret.



Same thing.

I play a Halo 7, I really dig your job on Halo Guitars, W4D. I intend to buy an 8 string from Halo, either a custom or a BH.

When I bought my guitar I talked to Jeff for more than 3 times and he even called me on my cell phone in Brazil to tell me that the black model I wanted had a finish flaw at the end of the fretboard so that I could get a perfectly finished red one. Cool dude.


----------



## W4D (Jul 7, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> wow! I like both those designs a lot mor than the octavia which I to be honest think looks pretty badly done.
> 
> But those two new ones look really classy! I'd love the left one!



Glad you like. I like all 3 designs. The Octavia was designed with member of the SS.org forum, and at that time everyone dug it. So I made it. And made it available at the price promised. =)

I will have one if not both of these at January NAMM come on by. If anyone wants one pm me withyour number Iwill quote ya. Or send message to custom shop attention Waylon


----------



## Devontariel (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the lefty. If i can scrape up the cash id want probably two of the ones on the left in Nines.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 8, 2007)

oh man, beautiful designs. I dig both of them, the right one because its more of a classic design, but the ne on the right is just perfect, because its not too flashy/metal. And with a ten string trem, shit man. 

and only 2000-3000 for a custom 10 string guitar is peanuts. 

Im really liking halo


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.



The left one is pwnage minus the top horn, looks a bit odd really. Will you be offering fanned fret 8+ stringers with the new kahler trems?


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 8, 2007)

what should these be tuned to?


----------



## parabola5353 (Jul 9, 2007)

i really like the latter design of those two ten stringers, except i'd like it to be double cutaway. how much would one of them as an 8 go for?


----------



## Used666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome designs, i think this would look kinda cool


----------



## XEN (Jul 9, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> what should these be tuned to?



My Sherman Antares 10 will be tuned in 4ths: C-F-A#-D#-G#-C#-F#-B-E-A, but the options are wide open.

Stick style matched reciprocal tunings would be cool too. (d-a-e-B-E-A-D-G-B-E), or even better: (g#-c#-f#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E) with the notes in lower case as ascending 5ths from the low B to the g#.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

Daggorath said:


> The left one is pwnage minus the top horn, looks a bit odd really. Will you be offering fanned fret 8+ stringers with the new kahler trems?



Yes I will


----------



## Ishan (Jul 9, 2007)

Too bad it's too pricey for me with import, taxes, duties and all  I really dig that single cut. How much would it costs as an 8 string, bridge 808 only, fixed bridge? wich woods choices are available? I don't mean I'd buy one but I'm definitly interested


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 9, 2007)

W4D said:


> Glad you like. I like all 3 designs. The Octavia was designed with member of the SS.org forum, and at that time everyone dug it. So I made it. And made it available at the price promised. =)



The thing about the octavia is that I somehow think the body design looks very rough... And I mean REALLY rough, like as if it was drawn in 5 seconds.. But these new shapes look a lot more classy! 

What would an 8 string with one pup and the kahler cost of the left one? same options as on the octavia but with that body design.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.haloguitars.com/10s2.gif

Looks pretty good, BUT if the left side would come down a little and the right horn would turn against the neck instead of turning away from it, the guitar would look pretty sweet.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2007)

Also: 

This is a guitar that should be made for sitting down with. The cutout on the right side should be a little bit deeper. 
I really think it would be a good idea to have a somewhat more "traditional" bodyshape.


----------



## XEN (Jul 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Also: I really think it would be a good idea for it to be completely different.



Corrected.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Too bad it's too pricey for me with import, taxes, duties and all  I really dig that single cut. How much would it costs as an 8 string, bridge 808 only, fixed bridge? wich woods choices are available? I don't mean I'd buy one but I'm definitly interested



Can not quote price with out complete requested specs for our custom shop.

But I can quote you based on these specs.

Construction - Set Neck
Body - Mahogany
Neck - Mahogany
Fingerboard - Rosewood
Inlays - No Inlays
Electronics - EMG 808
Controls - 1 Volume
Hardware - Gotoh Tuners
Bridge - Kahler 8 String bridge
Color - BK 

$1,350 dollars plus shipping

-------------------------------------------------

Construction - Set Neck
Body - Mahogany
Neck - Mahogany
Fingerboard - Rosewood
Inlays - No Inlays
Electronics - EMG 808
Controls - 1 Volume
Hardware - Gotoh Tuners
Bridge - hipshot 8 String fixed bridge
Color - BK 

$1,250 dollars plus shipping


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> http://www.haloguitars.com/10s2.gif
> 
> Looks pretty good, BUT if the left side would come down a little and the right horn would turn against the neck instead of turning away from it, the guitar would look pretty sweet.






Desecrated said:


> Also:
> 
> This is a guitar that should be made for sitting down with. The cutout on the right side should be a little bit deeper.
> I really think it would be a good idea to have a somewhat more "traditional" body-shape.



Thanks for the input I will keep all that in mind


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> oh man, beautiful designs. I dig both of them, the right one because its more of a classic design, but the ne on the right is just perfect, because its not too flashy/metal. And with a ten string trem, shit man.
> 
> and only 2000-3000 for a custom 10 string guitar is peanuts.
> 
> Im really liking halo



Thanks very much.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> if you could take that ´´snip´´ or whatever on the bottom of the left one, and put it on the bottom of the right one, it would be sweet... anyways, i love that right one
> 
> i sent the specs and a few questions to the halo custom shop via email, waiting for a quote... i´m not buying, just checking... i´ll be buying in the future



If you are were the person from Norway, I just sent your quote to you.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Well I'd buy the single cut as an 8 strings with 24 frets
> As 10 Strings those looks a tad chubby



I can make it as an 8. ALl halos are now available in 6,7, 8, 9, and 10


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate to turn this into a quote-o-rama thread, but could you tell me approximately what this would run:

8-string singlecut like the design shown in this thread
fanned frets
Halo pickups
fixed bridge
all Mahogany
natural or flat black finish


----------



## NDG (Jul 9, 2007)

I really dig the single cut  

Waylon, could you elaborate on something regarding the D Spawn:


> The way the neck is set with the body allows full control and power pressure to make possible the screaming harmonics needed to finish any guitar solo.


 How exactly is the neck set with the body and what advantage or disadvantage if any does it give to upper fret access?

By the way, I finally had my BH set up and it plays much better.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Corrected.



LOL Thanks.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 9, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> if you could take that ´´snip´´ or whatever on the bottom of the left one, and put it on the bottom of the right one, it would be sweet...


+1 here.

When I heard about the Fernandez Revolver being available as a Baritone 7-string, I got excited because I thought that a Baritone, 7-String Ravelle wouldn't be far behind. Oh well.

The bottom of the left, placed on the rest of the right, with the contoured edge would be even better. If the bottom edge was "tapered", and the back had a "chamfer", aka "belly cut" (but not for excessive caloric intake reasons, so the guitar would just set at the right angle when playing seated), then that's about as close to perfection I'd expect to come without going full custom.

Ray


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 9, 2007)

Are there any in-line headstock designs available, and if so, where might I see one? A reverse headstock would be really cool on a 7 or 8 string. 

Scott


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> I hate to turn this into a quote-o-rama thread, but could you tell me approximately what this would run:
> 
> 8-string singlecut like the design shown in this thread
> fanned frets
> ...



Roughly $1700 plus shipping. It will still come with EMG 808.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm kinda interested in a completely stripped down (to keep it as cheap as possible) Octavia 8.

Body: Mahogany
Neck: Mahogany (but if you could do maple and it'd be cheaper, that'd be nice)
1 volume
Hipshot bridge
Routed for two Lundgren M8s (not loaded with them, I'd get them at a later time) I'd just like to get one as soon as possible and if I could get one under $800 or 900 because it doesn't have pickups, that'd be awesome.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 10, 2007)

W4D said:


> Roughly $1700 plus shipping. It will still come with EMG 808.



Thanks man. I don't know if I'd like the 808, I'm very much a low-output vintage humbucker kinda guy


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 10, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Thanks man. I don't know if I'd like the 808, I'm very much a low-output vintage humbucker kinda guy



i just don't like EMG


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Thanks man. I don't know if I'd like the 808, I'm very much a low-output vintage humbucker kinda guy



Well, if you decide to go for it I will talk to soem of my pick up companies i work with and see if I can get something special for ya.


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> i just don't like EMG



Like I said duncans will be coming soon.


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm kinda interested in a completely stripped down (to keep it as cheap as possible) Octavia 8.
> 
> Body: Mahogany
> Neck: Mahogany (but if you could do maple and it'd be cheaper, that'd be nice)
> ...



sent you a PM


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Email sent.



Got ya broham. All taken care of.


----------



## W4D (Jul 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> So, uh, can I trade my Octavia in on an eight string version of the one on the left



If you would liek to yes


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2007)

W4D said:


> If you would liek to yes



Hmmm any idea when you might have some prototypes done? The more I look at them the more I'm digging the one on the right, but I'd REALLY want to see how that neck/body joint works out before I'd consider actually buying one.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 12, 2007)

if the neck joint is a bit like a Fodera bass it's all good.


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm any idea when you might have some prototypes done? The more I look at them the more I'm digging the one on the right, but I'd REALLY want to see how that neck/body joint works out before I'd consider actually buying one.



The 10 string will be at January NAMM. Main set back is I am designing a new pick up with EMG & Duncan that will handle what I have in mind..


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2007)

W4D said:


> The 10 string will be at January NAMM. Main set back is I am designing a new pick up with EMG & Duncan that will handle what I have in mind..



Ok so I take it for buying one arrival would be sometime next year then, presumably the usual ~90 days after order?

Also if I was getting one, I'd go with an eight so new pup designs wouldn't be a problem (though some passives might be nice ).

It's really cool to see Halo pushing the envelope of what's out there


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ok so I take it for buying one arrival would be sometime next year then, presumably the usual ~90 days after order?
> 
> Also if I was getting one, I'd go with an eight so new pup designs wouldn't be a problem (though some passives might be nice ).
> 
> It's really cool to see Halo pushing the envelope of what's out there



"You are correct sir" - Ed Mcmahon 

and thank you very much, we are doing what one can do to push teh envelope and get peopel great innovative products that are some what affordable


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmmm think I'll wait until I see prototypes then and stick with the inbound Octavia for now  So which of the two designs you posted are you building, or both?


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm think I'll wait until I see prototypes then and stick with the inbound Octavia for now  So which of the two designs you posted are you building, or both?



Both.


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

Sold the first of these body style today. The double cut a way body type.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2007)

W4D said:


> Sold the first of these body style today. The double cut a way body type.



 How many strings?


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> How many strings?



10 strings


----------



## Ishan (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey W4D how's my quote going?


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Hey W4D how's my quote going?



which quote was yours?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 12, 2007)

Ibanez S shaped 8 string


----------



## W4D (Jul 12, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Ibanez S shaped 8 string



sending you pm


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 13, 2007)

W4D said:


> sending you pm



Please post the info in the thread to, that way other costumers can view the info. It helps our GAS.


----------



## W4D (Jul 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Please post the info in the thread to, that way other costumers can view the info. It helps our GAS.



When working with a particular quote that involves a special budget and rate I do so in PM cause it may not be a standard quote.

I am sure you can understand


----------



## W4D (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok I am ordering strings for 10 string. What tuning and guages do you recomend.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 13, 2007)

oh man. I'd tune it F# B E A D G B E A D
if that high D isn't possible then I'd swap it for a lower string, preferably C#

gauges? im not sure, any suggestions for those tunings?


----------



## Adam (Jul 13, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> oh man. I'd tune it F# B E A D G B E A D
> if that high D isn't possible then I'd swap it for a lower string, preferably C#
> 
> gauges? im not sure, any suggestions for those tunings?



Youd have to get Goodmans. .006 and .004/.003 for those 2 extra high strings.
Hey Waylon, maybe you should get a business deal with Garry


----------



## W4D (Jul 14, 2007)

Adam said:


> Youd have to get Goodmans. .006 and .004/.003 for those 2 extra high strings.
> Hey Waylon, maybe you should get a business deal with Garry



Can you get me some information and I will work on it.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd go with this myself :
C# F# B E A D G B E A

one high string + one lower string when compared to an 8. Mainly because that extra high D string is going to be impossible to use without breaking on a 30" scale. Even the high A is going to be a pain IMO.
low C# is use by some jazz guitarist I think, sound good clean but can certainly sound good distorted and even lower as Meshuggah's Spasm prove


----------



## Adam (Jul 14, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I'd go with this myself :
> C# F# B E A D G B E A
> 
> one high string + one lower string when compared to an 8. Mainly because that extra high D string is going to be impossible to use without breaking on a 30" scale. Even the high A is going to be a pain IMO.
> low C# is use by some jazz guitarist I think, sound good clean but can certainly sound good distorted and even lower as Meshuggah's Spasm prove



Garry Goodmans strings are good for High A D and G up too 34" scale
and you can easily do half step bends too!
He tunes his 12 string bass to:
C0-F0-Bb0-Eb1-Ab1-Db2-F#2-B3-E3-A3-D4-G4


----------



## Adam (Jul 14, 2007)

W4D said:


> Can you get me some information and I will work on it.



Just contact him at [email protected], as I am not obligated to reveal some info here.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 14, 2007)

Adam said:


> Garry Goodmans strings are good for High A D and G up too 34" scale
> and you can easily do half step bends too!
> He tunes his 12 string bass to:
> C0-F0-Bb0-Eb1-Ab1-Db2-F#2-B3-E3-A3-D4-G4



I didn't know that, thx!


----------



## Adam (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Waylon, if you re-released the octavia like this I bet Ibanez would lose alot of sales for their 8 string





how much more would it cost like that anyway?


----------



## W4D (Jul 15, 2007)

Adam said:


> Hey Waylon, if you re-released the octavia like this I bet Ibanez would lose alot of sales for their 8 string
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be $1350


----------



## W4D (Jul 15, 2007)

Adam said:


> Just contact him at [email protected], as I am not obligated to reveal some info here.



Thank you

Sent him an email.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 16, 2007)

awesome. and besides, with the fanned frets, the guitar could handle those two higher strings alot easier, so im sure you could even do whole step bends. even though i'd probably just use them for chord voicings.


----------



## W4D (Jul 16, 2007)

The Kahler 10 string bridge just got in


----------



## Ishan (Jul 16, 2007)

it's.... big  
Do those have a locking nut to go with?


----------



## W4D (Jul 16, 2007)

Ishan said:


> it's.... big
> Do those have a locking nut to go with?



If you like a locking nut, i can have oen made. If you want locking tuners we can order them. Or you can get these new tuners that hold great they have 40:1 ratio


----------



## Ishan (Jul 16, 2007)

ha damn, I now want a trem on my 8 but I don't have the money. I guess I'll have to redo my specs again...
Are those full floating or dive only? (I prefer dive only)


----------



## W4D (Jul 16, 2007)

Ishan said:


> ha damn, I now want a trem on my 8 but I don't have the money. I guess I'll have to redo my specs again...
> Are those full floating or dive only? (I prefer dive only)



They are floating.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 16, 2007)

W4D said:


> They are floating.



Wait, what? Aren't they still the cam design?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 16, 2007)

Aren't there any way to make those dive only?


----------



## W4D (Jul 16, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Wait, what? Aren't they still the cam design?



they are cam yes but you can pull and dive on it.


----------



## W4D (Jul 16, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Aren't there any way to make those dive only?



yes there is to a degree


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 16, 2007)

W4D said:


> they are cam yes but you can pull and dive on it.



Oh good. I was confused for a moment.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 16, 2007)

I know I'm jumping in a wee bit late here... but the single cutaway 10-string looks phenomenal IMHO. Though I'm very happy with 7 strings, and seriously can't see myself ever going beyond 8 strings (low B, high A), that single cutaway 10 looks so tempting, that I'm counting my pennies all the same...

Brilliant stuff from you guys Waylon!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 18, 2007)

did you find out about the possibility of having natural tops? I would personally go with buckeye burl.


----------



## darren (Jul 18, 2007)

That Kahler 10-string trem is just INSANE.

In a good way.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I know I'm jumping in a wee bit late here... but the single cutaway 10-string looks phenomenal IMHO. Though I'm very happy with 7 strings, and seriously can't see myself ever going beyond 8 strings (low B, high A), that single cutaway 10 looks so tempting, that I'm counting my pennies all the same...
> 
> Brilliant stuff from you guys Waylon!
> 
> ...



+1 on everything he said, I am digging that design 

Keep in mind you can always order one as an eight or a nine (low F# AND high A)


----------



## W4D (Jul 18, 2007)

technomancer said:


> +1 on everything he said, I am digging that design
> 
> Keep in mind you can always order one as an eight or a nine (low B AND high A)



That is correct.


----------



## darren (Jul 18, 2007)

W4D said:


> Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.



Wow... i was out of town when you posted these, so this is the first i'm seeing of them. I really like BOTH of these, Waylon! (And i'm pretty picky about design.)


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

darren said:


> Wow... i was out of town when you posted these, so this is the first i'm seeing of them. I really like BOTH of these, Waylon! (And i'm pretty picky about design.)



Thanks. Yeah I recall that. LOL.

How you been?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 19, 2007)

They do really look nice, even after a while. It's really hard to make those big ass guitar look good, nice design really.


----------



## darren (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm doing pretty well, thanks! Just got back from a couple of weeks of vacation (including a few days in Vegas over the 07/07/07 weekend).

10 strings might be more than i can handle (and more than i would possibly need) but an 8 in either of those designs would really capture my interest.


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

darren said:


> I'm doing pretty well, thanks! Just got back from a couple of weeks of vacation (including a few days in Vegas over the 07/07/07 weekend).
> 
> 10 strings might be more than i can handle (and more than i would possibly need) but an 8 in either of those designs would really capture my interest.



Well let me know . everything as you well know comes in 6, 7, 8, 9, & 10.

Glad to hear you going good. Did you have fun in Vegas, we were there not to long ago.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2007)

I think 9 would be the most I would ever go, because I wouldn't want anything lower than F# (might even be too low, never tried it) or higher than a high A.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think 9 would be the most I would ever go, because I wouldn't want anything lower than F# (might even be too low, never tried it) or higher than a high A.



DUDE!!!
There are a couple of threads on this subject already, please don't start another one


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not talking about other people, I'm talking about myself. After a 9 string guitar I'd just say fuck it and get an extended range bass.


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not talking about other people, I'm talking about myself. After a 9 string guitar I'd just say fuck it and get an extended range bass.



Now we are talking my language. I am a bassplayer.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not talking about other people, I'm talking about myself. After a 9 string guitar I'd just say fuck it and get an extended range bass.



Doesn't have the same pickups, or strings, or wood, or scale length, or bla bla bla bla


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 20, 2007)

any news on natural wood tops yet my man?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 20, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> any news on natural wood tops yet my man?



also interested in that.


----------



## NDG (Jul 20, 2007)

W4D said:


> Now we are talking my language. I am a bassplayer.



Two things:

That single cut would make a killer bass design (imo)  

Have you ever posted pics of your Halo 7 string bass? I'm curious to see it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Doesn't have the same pickups, or strings, or wood, or scale length, or bla bla bla bla



No, and *PERSONALLY* I wouldn't want anything lower than F# through a guitar amp/cab and distorted. At that point I'd get the extended range bass, and try that out. Hell, I don't know if I'd even want to go to F#, I don't listen to any bands that go that low, so I don't know if I'd even like the sound. Mortician tunes to G, but they're not exactly tone guru's  Once I get me a 27" scale guitar, I'll fuck around and see if I can handle a low F#, if not I'll probably just get an 8 with a high A sometime.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> No, and *PERSONALLY* I wouldn't want anything lower than F# through a guitar amp/cab and distorted. At that point I'd get the extended range bass, and try that out. Hell, I don't know if I'd even want to go to F#, I don't listen to any bands that go that low, so I don't know if I'd even like the sound. Mortician tunes to G, but they're not exactly tone guru's  Once I get me a 27" scale guitar, I'll fuck around and see if I can handle a low F#, if not I'll probably just get an 8 with a high A sometime.



You do know that you don't have to use the lowest 2 frets on the string, there are 22 frets more that you can play on  
But yeah if you haven't tried a high a-string yet, order one set from garry goodman, they are really fun to play with.


----------



## W4D (Jul 20, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> any news on natural wood tops yet my man?



Yes we can have Natural tops.


----------



## W4D (Jul 20, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> Two things:
> 
> That single cut would make a killer bass design (imo)
> 
> Have you ever posted pics of your Halo 7 string bass? I'm curious to see it.



Will take some shots when i get back from NAMM


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 20, 2007)

how much would a quilted maple top + paint upcharge on your prices


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome. im going to save my cash and get a double cutaway nine with a buckeye burl top, fanned frets, kahler trem, piezos and have it tuned 
F# - A.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 21, 2007)

sounds interesting tho ! even a 7 string, since Chris Woods is going back to his 3 months between email ways.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> awesome. im going to save my cash and get a double cutaway nine with a buckeye burl top, fanned frets, kahler trem, piezos and have it tuned
> F# - A.



Sorry to inform you you can't get piezos on a Kahler trem, nobody makes piezo saddles for them. You could get piezos on a Hipshot fixed bridge, maybe  I wonder how many inputs the Ghost preamps can handle...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 22, 2007)

is everyone else getting PMs from W4D these past 2 days, or is he on vacation/break or something? I tried PMing him and usually he answers super fast, but nothing these last 2 days.

Maybe better to email him? Im very interested in his work though.


----------



## XEN (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, try his email through halo's website. His ss.org mailbox fills up really quickly.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok I emailed him.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> is everyone else getting PMs from W4D these past 2 days, or is he on vacation/break or something? I tried PMing him and usually he answers super fast, but nothing these last 2 days.
> 
> Maybe better to email him? Im very interested in his work though.



He's usually not online much on the weekends, plus I believe he's getting ready for Summer NAMM, so he may be a bit busy at the moment.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Sorry to inform you you can't get piezos on a Kahler trem, nobody makes piezo saddles for them. You could get piezos on a Hipshot fixed bridge, maybe  I wonder how many inputs the Ghost preamps can handle...



I was talking to W4D and he was saying he talked to gary kahler about it, and it is now possible for piezos.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 23, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> I was talking to W4D and he was saying he talked to gary kahler about it, and it is now possible for piezos.



 

All the more reason to use Kahlers on 7+ strings!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> I was talking to W4D and he was saying he talked to gary kahler about it, and it is now possible for piezos.



Holy crap, that is HUGE news  Any info on who is doing the saddles/preamp/etc?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> All the more reason to use Kahlers on 7+ strings!



I really hope that it happens, I have one guitar that I got put a kahler on.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

Kahler have become gods in my eyes...


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Holy crap, that is HUGE news  Any info on who is doing the saddles/preamp/etc?




No im not too sure, Im sure you could message him and he could fill you in. All i know is that I now love halo and Kahler. Like a fanned fret 10 string trem with piezos is just fucked. so awesome.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 23, 2007)

Does this mean you could get midi-capable saddles for Kahler trems? That would be truly fantastic


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 23, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Does this mean you could get midi-capable saddles for Kahler trems? That would be truly fantastic



I will die if that happens.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

To be midi-capable, you just need a divided pickup, so I'd say it is possible.  As far as how well it'd track, that'd be anyone's guess until someone tries.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 23, 2007)

Somewhere  is creaming in his shorts.


----------



## Krunch (Jul 23, 2007)

If that's true, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

Jusy PM'ed Waylon for more information. 

The problem with midi is the same problem you have with sevens.. ie the controllers that attach to existing systems only support tracking six strings... it's the only reason I didn't get the midi system on my KxK along with the piezo preamp.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Jusy PM'ed Waylon for more information.
> 
> The problem with midi is the same problem you have with sevens.. ie the controllers that attach to existing systems only support tracking six strings... it's the only reason I didn't get the midi system on my KxK along with the piezo preamp.



Just use two drivers.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Just use two drivers.



Which equals two preamps, two 13 pin outs, and two midi interfaces (for example two Roland GI-20s). By design the 13 pin hexaphonic only supports six strings. Though doable, doubling everything would be expensive and the cabling would be a royal PITA.

Though you do have me pondering how cool that setup could be


----------



## W4D (Jul 24, 2007)

It has began. Got the EMG's in and the plot so now the guitar is started.

The actual guitar will be a tad different than plot but you get the idea.


----------



## darren (Jul 24, 2007)

That is fuggin' wicked!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 24, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Which equals two preamps, two 13 pin outs, and two midi interfaces (for example two Roland GI-20s). By design the 13 pin hexaphonic only supports six strings. Though doable, doubling everything would be expensive and the cabling would be a royal PITA.
> 
> Though you do have me pondering how cool that setup could be



Somebody needs to design a midi pickup that covers more strings.


----------



## darren (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not just the pickup. As technomancer said, it's an interface issue as well. Nobody has made a guitar-to-MIDI convertor capable of handling more than 6 strings of input.


----------



## W4D (Jul 24, 2007)

darren said:


> That is fuggin' wicked!



Thank ya thank ya very much.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 24, 2007)

darren said:


> It's not just the pickup. As technomancer said, it's an interface issue as well. Nobody has made a guitar-to-MIDI convertor capable of handling more than 6 strings of input.



Then somebody needs to do so.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 24, 2007)

darren said:


> That is fuggin' wicked!





Desecrated said:


> Then somebody needs to do so.



+1 on both counts


----------



## bostjan (Jul 24, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Then somebody needs to do so.




Have you tried? 



technomancer said:


> Which equals two preamps, two 13 pin outs, and two midi interfaces (for example two Roland GI-20s). By design the 13 pin hexaphonic only supports six strings. Though doable, doubling everything would be expensive and the cabling would be a royal PITA.
> 
> Though you do have me pondering how cool that setup could be



Two preamps and two outputs with two cables and two synth units is the cheapest way to go right now, unless you want to only play one string at a time..


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, Waylon! You HAVE to keep us updated on that guitar cause it's going to look ridiculous!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Have you tried?



I fail at installing light tubes. I´m the least technical person I've ever meet. I don't think I should try and make a midi driver, But someone else should give it a try. In my humble nontechnical opinion.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Wow, Waylon! You HAVE to keep us updated on that guitar cause it's going to look ridiculous!



Ridiculously COOL


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 25, 2007)

Waylon any info on the email I sent you? Thanks


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 2, 2007)

i need to save my cash


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

The Octavia 8 String Guitar


----------



## XEN (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


>



thanks . Nice to see that printed paper in life eh?


----------



## XEN (Aug 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> thanks . Nice to see that printed paper in life eh?



Oh yeah!!


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Oh yeah!!



First of many my friend, first of many.


----------



## NDG (Aug 8, 2007)

That first picture is great.


----------



## XEN (Aug 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> First of many my friend, first of many.



Hell yeah bro!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> thanks . Nice to see that printed paper in life eh?



This is just getting painful... mine's over a month overdue, when is it going to arrive?!?!?!!


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

technomancer said:


> This is just getting painful... mine's over a month overdue, when is it going to arrive?!?!?!!



In your hands no later than the 24th. Customs is holding container and needs to xray it.


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

The Hellfire 8 String V


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 9, 2007)

wow, thats a handfull of badass


----------



## Ishan (Aug 9, 2007)

Not my thing but it's cerainly the best looking Halo I've seen yet  what are the specs and how much?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 9, 2007)

W4D;

Have you made the headstock a little longer?, it doesn't look as compressed as it did on the prints. 

ps:
The hellfire looks really fucking great, defiantly your best work so far.


----------



## W4D (Aug 9, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Not my thing but it's cerainly the best looking Halo I've seen yet  what are the specs and how much?



Specs:

28" Scale Set Neck Construction
Mahogany Body and Neck
2 EMG 808's
8 String Kahler Trem System
8 String Kahler Locking Nut

Price: $1499.99


----------



## Ishan (Aug 9, 2007)

not bad


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 9, 2007)

W4D said:


> Specs:
> 
> 28" Scale Set Neck Construction
> Mahogany Body and Neck
> ...



I think you have the best prices in this industry.


----------



## Element 115 (Aug 9, 2007)

W4D said:


> Specs:
> 
> 28" Scale Set Neck Construction
> Mahogany Body and Neck
> ...




I just stumbled on this site while google searching the Ibanez 2228. Man, I can't believe how cool your Halo guitars are (can't believe I've never seen them before)...Now I want a Hellfire 8 instead of the Ibanez  

Are these in stock right now and ready to ship at 1499.00 with those specs? Or is this the price of a custom shop order that takes 3-4 months to build? I'd love to get my hands one that exact guitar...Thanks for any info.


----------



## W4D (Aug 10, 2007)

Element 115 said:


> I just stumbled on this site while google searching the Ibanez 2228. Man, I can't believe how cool your Halo guitars are (can't believe I've never seen them before)...Now I want a Hellfire 8 instead of the Ibanez
> 
> Are these in stock right now and ready to ship at 1499.00 with those specs? Or is this the price of a custom shop order that takes 3-4 months to build? I'd love to get my hands one that exact guitar...Thanks for any info.



We have one left in stock right now. I did not know how popular the Hellfire 8 would be. I will have more in stock in 45 days


----------



## NDG (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that would look really cool with a snake skin finish.


----------



## W4D (Aug 10, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I think that would look really cool with a snake skin finish.



Can be done. You know what looks cool. Ostrich skin. Cool patterns


----------



## Element 115 (Aug 10, 2007)

W4D said:


> We have one left in stock right now. I did not know how popular the Hellfire 8 would be. I will have more in stock in 45 days



Incredible!!! Thanks for the quick response...you just saved me from buying an ibanez.


----------



## NDG (Aug 10, 2007)

W4D said:


> Can be done. You know what looks cool. Ostrich skin. Cool patterns



I remember reading that you guys did that on a custom and thinking, _That is the oddest thing I've heard of. How cool!_


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 10, 2007)

So w4d, any word on a custom inlays on necks? I tried PMing and emailing you but no response.


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh and I recall you saying that natural tops are a possibility. I'm just wondering if you could use buckeye burl as a top for a nine string double cutaway?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 12, 2007)

=[


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

No need for the face Nick. If you look at his account he hasn't been online since yesterday. He isn't omniscient.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 12, 2007)

probably isnt a fan of blue quilt tops.


----------



## XEN (Aug 12, 2007)

&nbsp;


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 12, 2007)

uh right. I emailed him nicely like 3 times, and PMs, all within the past 3 months, not all in one day either. I just said its kinda retarded he responds to everyone else BUT me. that means hes retarded?

All for a very simple quote, nothing complex at all. Just wanting to know if he does inlays, a simple yes or no answer is effiecent.

You guys are good at spinning words though, i'll give you that.


----------



## NDG (Aug 12, 2007)

You could try one of the other contacts on the Halo website.

: : Halo Guitars : :

Jeff would probably be the second best bet


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> uh right. I emailed him nicely like 3 times, and PMs, all within the past 3 months, not all in one day either. I just said its kinda retarded he responds to everyone else BUT me. that means hes retarded?
> 
> All for a very simple quote, nothing complex at all. Just wanting to know if he does inlays, a simple yes or no answer is effiecent.
> 
> You guys are good at spinning words though, i'll give you that.



Well mate, you have a history of constantly asking for things and never buying them. Its alright the first few times, but how many of the things you have asked about on this forum have you actually bought? You are always asking for quotes and making nothing of them. Perhaps he has heard about you. 


I would venture it is nothing more sinister than a guy being busy. the dude runs a freakin' business - his is not a custom shop where he has 18 month build times - he runs a fully fledged mass production company - no mean feat, especially with people like Ibanez, Fender, Gibson and Schecter out there. he has consistently offered us things we wanted at INCREDIBLE prices. If you notice, I have asked for prices of a couple of things several times and never got an answer, but I dont start goofing off about the guy. You have no idea about his circumstances or reasons, so why dont you shut up and let it go rather than hypothesizing that the dude is a dick.

You bitch about people buying your gear, complain about having to make an effort for anyone, and you have an impressive history if insolence and bad attitude towards people in general. You went away for a while before, and I dont know what made you come back. I don't mind you on the forum dude - you are just another guy, but the frequency with which you seem to piss people off is staggering. I'm not telling you to bugger off - quite the opposite - if you change your attitude towards others on here we will be much more receptive to your ideas and opinions. As it stands, very little of your posts can be taken seriously because they are full of whingy, negative sarcastic crap and I think you would have noticed that by now that is not how this forum runs. Your e-rep is a sure indication of that too.

Sort yourself out dude, because as it stands, you are just being annoying. You don't contribute anything positive in this state - rethink your attitude. The forum gets on with all types - you just need to give a little before you get some back. 

Back to topic - Halo Guitars, anyone? 

[action=stitch216] awaits the inevitable nameless neg-rep. [/action]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 12, 2007)

Right. So I just put a downpayment on a Chris woods guitar, and I dont follow thru with buying stuff? Whatever, I didnt even bother to read the rest of your post because its just more of the same old bullshit you post everytime.



Mahathera said:


> You could try one of the other contacts on the Halo website.
> 
> : : Halo Guitars : :
> 
> Jeff would probably be the second best bet



Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Right. So I just put a downpayment on a Chris woods guitar, and I dont follow thru with buying stuff? Whatever, I didnt even bother to read the rest of your post because its just more of the same old bullshit you post everytime.



I'm not gonna start a bitchfest in this thread besides asking if I post the same old bullshit everytime - why is my rep the state it is? Can't be because I'm constantly whinging about people on the forum.

Just ignore it if you have such a problem with it mate. If you keep posting like this, I will be doing the same, as will many others.


----------



## milnersXcoupe (Aug 16, 2007)

Would Fanned Frets in a 10" radius at nut - 16" radius at the heel on Black Ebony board - neck thru - be a do_able Halo_10 ?


----------



## W4D (Aug 17, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Right. So I just put a downpayment on a Chris woods guitar, and I dont follow thru with buying stuff? Whatever, I didnt even bother to read the rest of your post because its just more of the same old bullshit you post everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will do that.



Can you please email to me at [email protected] You quote I have so many on here i get lost . Thanks I will quote you same day.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2007)

W4D said:


> In your hands no later than the 24th. Customs is holding container and needs to xray it.



So this was apparently bullshit. I just called to check on the guitar. It's built but hasn't left Korea yet. "It will ship by the end of the month... then 15 day transit then 5 days in customs". So I'm apparently now looking at late fucking September 

So umm yeah we're now looking at almost twice the 90 day delivery time I was quoted.


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> So this was apparently bullshit. I just called to check on the guitar. It's built but hasn't left Korea yet. "It will ship by the end of the month... then 15 day transit then 5 days in customs". So I'm apparently now looking at late fucking September
> 
> So umm yeah we're now looking at almost twice the 90 day delivery time I was quoted.



Jesus dude , that really blows i am sorry to hear that


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Jesus dude , that really blows i am sorry to hear that



Ok just got off the phone with Waylon. He's back in his office on Thursday and we're going to get this resolved then (he's on the road ATM). So I'll know more on Thursday


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ok just got off the phone with Waylon. He's back in his office on Thursday and we're going to get this resolved then (he's on the road ATM). So I'll know more on Thursday



cool cause im gonna order one soon


----------



## W4D (Aug 24, 2007)

I am selling the 8 string Octavia prototype. Which was the first one made and the tuning is B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A. The difference between this one and the production series is that this one is only 26" scale not 28" so it is perfect for a high A. It was either destroy it and re-use the parts or offer it to someone who would like an 8 string with a high A. I personally do not like destroying a perfectly good instrument. 

Here is the link.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ng-prototype-tuning-b-e-d-g-b-e-26-scale.html


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 24, 2007)

You should have made it $888.88 lol


----------



## W4D (Aug 24, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> You should have made it $888.88 lol



LOL

Classic! I like that idea. So I made it $888.88


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 24, 2007)

W4D said:


> LOL
> 
> Classic! I like that idea. So I made it $888.88



HAHA well done sir, that deserves some rep  whoever buys that will have a sweet story. My buddy once had his bill for a guitar come perfectly to $666. after taxes


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 24, 2007)

W4D said:


> I am selling the 8 string Octavia prototype. Which was the first one made and the tuning is B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A. The difference between this one and the production series is that this one is only 26" scale not 28" so it is perfect for a high A. It was either destroy it and re-use the parts or offer it to someone who would like an 8 string with a high A. I personally do not like destroying a perfectly good instrument.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ng-prototype-tuning-b-e-d-g-b-e-26-scale.html



I always enjoy reading stuff like this..... What brand and gauge string do you just pop on there and tune up to A at 26" ? I want to buy some.

What makes 26" any better for a high than 28"?


----------



## W4D (Aug 24, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> I always enjoy reading stuff like this..... What brand and gauge string do you just pop on there and tune up to A at 26" ? I want to buy some.
> 
> What makes 26" any better for a high than 28"?



Well a *High A* sir will certainly work better on a 26" scale guitar than an *Low F#*.

As for the gauges on this guitar are as follows *.007 - .059 * the .007 I have seems to hold a High A pretty well. 

I would still like to try your strings out as we spoke on the phone before I went to NAMM and we should finish the conversation in the future and try some of your on these as well. Since I have a couple people requesting 8 strings with a High A.


----------



## angus (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a guitar tuned with a high A at 26" with a .007. I use the same string for an E a fifth below (standard guitar E) on a 35" scale bass.

Works fine.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 24, 2007)

W4D said:


> Well a *High A* sir will certainly work better on a 26" scale guitar than an *Low F#*.
> 
> As for the gauges on this guitar are as follows *.007 - .059 * the .007 I have seems to hold a High A pretty well.
> 
> I would still like to try your strings out as we spoke on the phone before I went to NAMM and we should finish the conversation in the future and try some of your on these as well. Since I have a couple people requesting 8 strings with a High A.



I was curious what brand .007 strings were working well at 26" tuned to A440. I would like to buy some. I was asking what make 26" a better scale with regards to the high A string. 
thanks


----------



## Apophis (Aug 25, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> I was curious what brand .007 strings were working well at 26" tuned to A440. I would like to buy some. I was asking what make 26" a better scale with regards to the high A string.
> thanks




Me too  
I use 007 and 008 at 23" scale (D'Addario or custom made in Poland by Polinski) and they can be break with easy even at 23".
Thanks


----------



## bostjan (Aug 25, 2007)

Problem with most .007" and .008"s is that they are crumby and break when tuned to E-330.

I've used D'Addario and Ernie Ball .008"s to tune to high G without problems.

Most importantly, think of a steel guitar! A pedal steel guitar at 26" scale uses an .011" for a high G# that bends to high A-440 with the use of a pedal. Although the tension is much too high to play on a fretted instrument, the strings do not break. If an .007" string is breaking on a 25.5" instrument at high-A, it's just a low-quality string.

I've checked out Garry Goodman's strings and they hold their tension very well, although the strings he sent me seemed to be of a higher density and thus a little tighter than I expected.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 25, 2007)

angus said:


> I have a guitar tuned with a high A at 26" with a .007. I use the same string for an E a fifth below (standard guitar E) on a 35" scale bass.
> 
> Works fine.



I beleve you. So what brand and gauge is the string ?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 25, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Problem with most .007" and .008"s is that they are crumby and break when tuned to E-330.
> 
> I've used D'Addario and Ernie Ball .008"s to tune to high G without problems.
> 
> ...



I've used even 012 string and tune it to high G at 25,5, but with 007 or 008 I can tune even much higher. But it's really hard to find good quality 007 or 008 string. I agree with that. I've newer checked Garry's strings, maybe in the future. The problem isn't can we tune avaliable 007 and 008 strings to high A, but how long they will stay and won't break. Another problem is highly increased tension when we tune to high A at 25,5 or even longer scales. Garry Goodman told at SS.org that we have 009 strings which can be tune to A440HZ at 25,5 scale. Using D'Addario Tension Chart the tension is about 23,38 LBS. It's look to much. But we have to think about different feel using different gauges. As I told I used 012 tune to high A - tension is about 33lbs. It was fine to me. But with 009 tune to high G or higher I fell not so comfortable for my fingers, because sting is thinner and has more tension.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 25, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Problem with most .007" and .008"s is that they are crumby and break when tuned to E-330.
> 
> I've used .008"s to tune to high G without problems.
> 
> ...



" If an .007" string is breaking on a 25.5" instrument at high-A, it's just a low-quality string."

So what strings are the ones that will tune to A and be playable?( not including mine)


I am not trying to allude to my strings. I read posts about guitarists tuning to A440 at 26". They never seem post what brand and gauge string they use.
Also they don't mention if the guitar is top loaded or back loaded. Why are most guitars with a high A string fanned to 23" if a good ol' .007 can tune to A440 at 26"?

Also, no one has ever posted any video of a high A string on their guitar.
(being played with reasonable audio).

I try Ernie Ball,D'Addario and Ernie Ball La Bella, etc. etc. etc. .007, .008 on 3 or 4 guitars and the strings never can reach A440. I had the strings tested and none of them have the break in lbs. to be able to tune to and hold an A440 at 26". If they did ever reach A4, they would not last long after a few minutes of playing. I don't incluse Octave4Plus because what is sold as an A440 string can tune up to B4.

How usesful is a string that barely makes A440 at 26"?

Is it just me, or does it seem that something is just a little off to just post you take an E string and easily tune it up to A440 at 26"? If that is true, why do I get so much email from guitar players wanting a high A string?
I would like to tell them to go out and buy that Ernie Ball .008 or whatever.
So I ask again, what brand and gauge string does anyone use to tune to A440, and of course, have it hold up under normal playing?


----------



## angus (Aug 25, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> I beleve you. So what brand and gauge is the string ?



I buy them from Conklin- the 0.007 SIT-made string. I'm a bass player, but I've found that using the bass ball-end reduces breakage by an enormous amount on a guitar because there is significantly less bending stress in the string with a larger diameter ball-end. 

I think I've only broken 1, ever, and it was on the 35" bass tuned to E, where it broke at the tuner end caused by a stress concentration at a kink where it met the locking tuner. A friend was going to borrow it and was restringing it and didn't wrap the string around the Sperzel a few times before putting it lock bore.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 25, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I've used even 012 string and tune it to high G at 25,5, but with 007 or 008 I can tune even much higher. But it's really hard to find good quality 007 or 008 string. I agree with that. I've newer checked Garry's strings, maybe in the future. The problem isn't can we tune avaliable 007 and 008 strings to high A, but how long they will stay and won't break. Another problem is highly increased tension when we tune to high A at 25,5 or even longer scales. Garry Goodman told at SS.org that we have 009 strings which can be tune to A440HZ at 25,5 scale. Using D'Addario Tension Chart the tension is about 23,38 LBS. It's look to much. But we have to think about different feel using different gauges. As I told I used 012 tune to high A - tension is about 33lbs. It was fine to me. But with 009 tune to high G or higher I fell not so comfortable for my fingers, because sting is thinner and has more tension.



Thanks for this post. Just how much higher can you tune past G with the 
.007 and .008 strings you mention and what brand are they? As Halo is offereing these new guitars, some have expressed interest in having the high A string option. So can a plain old E string tune up and work just fine as a functioning A440 string at 25.5" like "Angus" claims?? If so, which string? Are you saying you tune to A440 with an .012? Can you share with all of us what brand so we can go out and buy some and tune it right up to A440?

" Garry Goodman told at SS.org that we have 009 strings which can be tune to A440HZ at 25,5 scale. Using D'Addario Tension Chart the tension is about 23,38 LBS. It's look to much. "

The Octave4Plus .009 has a 33 lbs. break in pounds. It will tune to A440 at 29" and still can bend. That tension chart does not apply.

I will make a video clip shortly and post a link.


----------



## W4D (Aug 25, 2007)

Gary I told you before when I spoke to you on the telephone that the current ones I was using were from SIT and I also got some sample packages from a Korean String factory as well. 

Anyway that being besides the point. I did not want this thread to end up on strings. Golly geeze, I was just offering an 8 string prototype for sale to someone who was interested.

I am sure your strings are KICK FUCKING ASS I have never stated otherwise and by all means I would love to try them as I said before. We have even spoke about it as I was leaving for Austin Texas for the NAMM show. I would liek to try yours out and purchase some as I said previously.

I have such a hard time understanding why this forum always takes one t hing and makes it take over the topic in question. 

If you are so curious about strings post a thread about it. I mean it seams to me you already know everything about them.


----------



## angus (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't worry, Garry is like this on every forum.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 26, 2007)

angus said:


> I buy them from Conklin- the 0.007 SIT-made string. I'm a bass player, but I've found that using the bass ball-end reduces breakage by an enormous amount on a guitar because there is significantly less bending stress in the string with a larger diameter ball-end.
> 
> I think I've only broken 1, ever, and it was on the 35" bass tuned to E, where it broke at the tuner end caused by a stress concentration at a kink where it met the locking tuner. A friend was going to borrow it and was restringing it and didn't wrap the string around the Sperzel a few times before putting it lock bore.



I have those strings, they are the same as the La Bella .007 as they buy the wire from the same place. You tune this wire to A440 at 26"?



W4D said:


> Gary I told you before when I spoke to you on the telephone that the current ones I was using were from SIT and I also got some sample packages from a Korean String factory as well.
> 
> Anyway that being besides the point. I did not want this thread to end up on strings. Golly geeze, I was just offering an 8 string prototype for sale to someone who was interested.
> 
> ...



You are offering an 8 string protoype and the tuning includes a high A string. Someone buys it and needs more strings, so they can buy an S.I.T. 007 that tunes to A440.
That is all I wanted to know. Thanks


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Thanks for this post. Just how much higher can you tune past G with the
> .007 and .008 strings you mention and what brand are they? As Halo is offereing these new guitars, some have expressed interest in having the high A string option. So can a plain old E string tune up and work just fine as a functioning A440 string at 25.5" like "Angus" claims?? If so, which string? Are you saying you tune to A440 with an .012? Can you share with all of us what brand so we can go out and buy some and tune it right up to A440?
> 
> " Garry Goodman told at SS.org that we have 009 strings which can be tune to A440HZ at 25,5 scale. Using D'Addario Tension Chart the tension is about 23,38 LBS. It's look to much. "
> ...




So there's answers.
With 007 or 008 strings (007 from polish string maker Polinski, he uses some German wire for pianos, 008 strings from GHS or D'Addario) I can tune only to high A#. With 007 I can only tune to A#, but string breaks easily when playing. 008 string can be tune to the same highA# and it's playable for only 2-3 days of normal playing. With those strings and highA I can play and strings won't break long time. But I use 23" guitar.
I told I could tune to A440Hz using 012. It was my mistake, because I told in the same post I tune to highG. With 012 string from GHS I can tune to highG at 25,5 scale and string won't break long time. But the tension was extreme even for me.
In my life I never had any string that I could tune to high A at 25,5" guitar. With shorter scales it's possible, but with standard strings from any company I never reach highA.

" Garry Goodman told at SS.org that we have 009 strings which can be tune to A440HZ at 25,5 scale. Using D'Addario Tension Chart the tension is about 23,38 LBS. It's look to much. "
"The Octave4Plus .009 has a 33 lbs. break in pounds. It will tune to A440 at 29" and still can bend. That tension chart does not apply."

That's why your strings are great.
But I never had any string that I could tune to highA at 25,5 or longer scale guitar. With this 012 from GHS i could tune to highG and that was the limit. Any more tension and string was gone.


----------



## angus (Aug 26, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> I have those strings, they are the same as the La Bella .007 as they buy the wire from the same place. You tune this wire to A440 at 26"?



Yes sir, I've never had a problem with it yet. It lasts and can be bent after break-in, though admittedly I do not bend much nor do I have a hard picking style by any means as I'm a jazz player. But, I've not had any troubles.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 26, 2007)

angus said:


> Yes sir, I've never had a problem with it yet. It lasts and can be bent after break-in, though admittedly I do not bend much nor do I have a hard picking style by any means as I'm a jazz player. But, I've not had any troubles.



Waylon, I'll buy your guitar from you on Monday(only if it is shipped with a perfectly good, working A440 string,of course) so my intrusion here won't be a total disaster to you and this thread.

Angus:
Would you mind taking a digital photo of the ball-end side of your S.I.T. .007 string and posting it on here?

Both Al Caldwell and I have had problems with the S.I.T. .007 breaking and popping of the ball end at the 34" when tuned to Eb4. E4 at 35" was out of the question.The tensile strength of the S.I.T. .007 was 397,000 p.s.i. IIRC and couldn't reach A440 at 26". 
Before this post ( note the date): 40 " .007 - TalkBass Forums
S.I.T. didn't sell .007 strings for the bass scale with bass ball ends. I asked them to make some for my Adler 11-string bass in 2004.
As you can see by the number of replies I got, this was really something people were interested in.


Everybody: I don't care if anyone ever buys any strings from me. I make these strings for me, to put on my 8 and 9 octave guitars.
I sell strings to those who desire to expand their guitar concepts as a courtesy.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 27, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Everybody: I don't care if anyone ever buys any strings from me. I make these strings for me, to put on my 8 and 9 octave guitars.
> I sell strings to those who desire to expand their guitar concepts as a courtesy.



I'm absolutely with you Garry. I think you have a huge knowledge about strings and you are only one person who have strings so thin and strong to tune to A440Hz or higher at scales longer than 24" I think.
Before I started to build my first 9 string it was even impossible to tune to A440Hz without scale longer than 24". Thats's why my guitars are 23" and any other builders uses fanned frets. If there were any mass production string we could tune to highA, why we don't use them??
I never even bought any string from Garry, so I don't have personal or any reason to be with him, but I know he's right.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 27, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Waylon, I'll buy your guitar from you on Monday(only if it is shipped with a perfectly good, working A440 string,of course) so my intrusion here won't be a total disaster to you and this thread.
> 
> Angus:
> Would you mind taking a digital photo of the ball-end side of your S.I.T. .007 string and posting it on here?
> ...



Word, dude. Those strings are the missing link to me. I want to get that extra high string. The low ones are a little easier.


----------



## W4D (Aug 27, 2007)

Gary I look forward to your call today. As I would like to to talk more about trying out your High A strings.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 27, 2007)

W4D said:


> Gary I look forward to your call today. As I would like to to talk more about trying out your High A strings.



It was good speaking with you and I look forward to playing your 8 string protoype.


----------



## W4D (Aug 27, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> It was good speaking with you and I look forward to playing your 8 string protoype.



no problemo it will be shipping shortly to you. You are now the proud owner of the first octavia made with teh first kahler usa 8 string bridge on it.


----------



## Katharos (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright!! Congrats on the ERG Garry!! 

That Octavia sure looks like fun, great job! Sure hope to see a few with O4+ strings soon!


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 28, 2007)

W4D said:


> no problema it will be shipping shortly to you. You are now the proud owner of the first octavia made with teh first kahler usa 8 string bridge on it.



Thanks, Waylon
Congrats on the Halo press release!



Katharos said:


> Alright!! Congrats on the ERG Garry!!
> 
> That Octavia sure looks like fun, great job! Sure hope to see a few with O4+ strings soon!



Thanks. After playing for a bit with the strings that are on it, I will restring it with some new strings.
So it will also have the distinction of being the first 8-string tuned D-C. That's C5, the 8th fret on the guitar high E string.


----------



## Katharos (Aug 28, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> So it will also have the distinction of being the first 8-string tuned D-C. That's C5, the 8th fret on the guitar high E string.



 C7 at the 24th!!!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 28, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> So it will also have the distinction of being the first 8-string tuned D-C. That's C5, the 8th fret on the guitar high E string.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 28, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Thanks. After playing for a bit with the strings that are on it, I will restring it with some new strings.
> So it will also have the distinction of being the first 8-string tuned D-C. That's C5, the 8th fret on the guitar high E string.



Any videos for this experiment ? 
Maybe just a little piece ? 
Please


----------



## angus (Aug 28, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Angus:
> Would you mind taking a digital photo of the ball-end side of your S.I.T. .007 string and posting it on here?



Sure. I have a picture of the tuner side on a 34", but I'll see if I can get it out of the case and steal a picture. My camera is being borrowed by Zon at the moment, though, so it might be a day or two.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 29, 2007)

angus said:


> Sure. I have a picture of the tuner side on a 34", but I'll see if I can get it out of the case and steal a picture. My camera is being borrowed by Zon at the moment, though, so it might be a day or two.



I would like to see just a close up of the ball end of your 35" E string that can tune to A440 at 26". I appreciate it.



Desecrated said:


> Any videos for this experiment ?
> Maybe just a little piece ?
> Please



I haven't received the guitar yet, but I can post a clip with both sets of strings so you can check it out.


----------



## angus (Aug 29, 2007)

Just the ball end of the unstrung string? Sure. Before or after it's been tuned up once?


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 29, 2007)

angus said:


> Just the ball end of the unstrung string? Sure. Before or after it's been tuned up once?



Like this


----------



## Miek (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys, do you know if Halo will route the Octavia for a passive pickup?


----------



## chris9 (Aug 30, 2007)

my octavia is ready i,ll have it soon its white with a fixed bridge and 2 emg,s
i,ll make a video as soon as i can.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2007)

chris9 said:


> my octavia is ready i,ll have it soon its white with a fixed bridge and 2 emg,s
> i,ll make a video as soon as i can.





Mine's supposed to be released from customs next week as well. Mine's white as well with single EMG bridge and Kahler, ebony board and maple neck.


----------



## Miek (Aug 31, 2007)

Just how customizable are the Octavias? Could you get, say a maple fretboard? Or would that go into the "custom custom" shop territory?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2007)

Miek said:


> Just how customizable are the Octavias? Could you get, say a maple fretboard? Or would that go into the "custom custom" shop territory?



PM W4D and ask. Mine is a "production" model with a slightly altered control layout and different board and neck woods (I was concerned that even with the EMG mahogany/mahogany/rosewood might be a little muddy).


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 1, 2007)

Still waiting for mine, should have arrived by now....
Are all the Octavias made with a 26" scale?


----------



## Ishan (Sep 1, 2007)

production models are 28" scale I believe, better for the low F#


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Ishan said:


> production models are 28" scale I believe, better for the low F#



The initial run is 27", I believe the following run they switched to 28". I know mine's supposed to be 27".


----------



## Katharos (Sep 2, 2007)

According to the Halo site you get to order the scale, but as I understand it the prototype was the only 26" so far.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 2, 2007)

Katharos said:


> According to the Halo site you get to order the scale, but as I understand it the prototype was the only 26" so far.



The advertised tuning for the 26" model is B-A. Is the 27" and 28" tuned F#-E ?
F#1-E2
Is the 9-string tuned F#1-A4 ?


----------



## maccayoung (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, I'm seriously interested in the Halo 8. It'll be good to get some owners opinions once they all come in. And sound clips of course!


----------



## W4D (Sep 5, 2007)

FYI!

HALO is currently talking to Johan Lundgren about using the extended range pick ups and working a deal together. What are your thougts on this?


----------



## XEN (Sep 5, 2007)

W4D said:


> FYI!
> 
> HALO is currently talking to Johan Lundgren about using the extended range pick ups and working a deal together. What are your thougts on this?



Dude, that is some AWESOME news! Keep us posted!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2007)

W4D said:


> FYI!
> 
> HALO is currently talking to Johan Lundgren about using the extended range pick ups and working a deal together. What are your thougts on this?



That would be really cool... though unfortunately too late for my Octavia 

You might want to contact Bare Knuckles as well, as they're supposed to be introducing 8 string pups by Christmas 

PS - Waylon answer your PMs


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 5, 2007)

How much would it drive the price up by? The big seller for Halo's (even though I haven't bought one...yet) IMO is the price.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 5, 2007)

This is part joke and part serious. 
Take your revival guitar and make an 8-string version of it, use lundgren 8-string vintage pickups. 

Send the guitar to me and I'll record 4 extended range blues song. I'll release the album through my company, send you the guitar back and you&#8217;ll have a nifty add-campaign. 

The invert guitar may also work as an 8-string.

Then make the d-spawn and the hellfire into 8-9-10 string versions and make lundgren do some really awesome pickups. I would love his take on a x2n kind of pickup. 

And if it is possible, make some damn pickup covers for extended range guitars. An 8-string revival with nickel covers would look sooooooo good.

Thats all for now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2007)

i´d suggest something with more mids, from 600 to 1600 hz... not alot more, but a little, to get more bite and clarity...

but then again, what do i know 

anyways, this is great news to me, because if the deal goes through in time, then maybe my halo 8 string that i´m getting (and i am getting one, my plans now are much more clear than before! ) will be just that little bit sweeter...


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like my Villex Hi-Fi pickups. They sound great on the 11- and 12-string. I look forward to hearing the Octavia.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are excellent news - the Lundgrens are the best extended range PUs I've heard (sadly a bit pricey, though). I'm really looking forward to hearing how this devellops.


----------



## Katharos (Sep 9, 2007)

angus said:


> I buy them from Conklin- the 0.007 SIT-made string. I'm a bass player, but I've found that using the bass ball-end reduces breakage by an enormous amount on a guitar because there is significantly less bending stress in the string with a larger diameter ball-end.
> 
> I think I've only broken 1, ever, and it was on the 35" bass tuned to E, where it broke at the tuner end caused by a stress concentration at a kink where it met the locking tuner. A friend was going to borrow it and was restringing it and didn't wrap the string around the Sperzel a few times before putting it lock bore.



SIT's .007 will tune up to Bb4 if stretched properly, only problem is that at anything above G# its basically useless. The string is stiff, fragile and very very short lived, I have tested them twice only to spend what seems to be an eternity stretching them and having them snap after a mere hour or two.

Perhaps you treat them with extreme delicacy but I certainly can't get them to work, I think its best to follow the manufacturers recommendations and use them on bass.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 9, 2007)

Too bad they don't make .007 steel guitar strings. A steel guitar string will tune up to A, but the gauges they come in are all cheese-slicers at that tension.

Garry's strings work very nicely, but as with any string, require quite a bit of stretching to maintain stability.


----------



## Katharos (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear ya bostjan, I guess this is not really about a particular string reaching A but reaching it and still being practical. I am already taxed enough trying to concentrated on playing as it is, no need to add more worries with a string that may feels uncomfortable and may pop at any second. 

I haven't used Mr.Goodman's strings but certainly would like to.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 10, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Too bad they don't make .007 steel guitar strings. A steel guitar string will tune up to A, but the gauges they come in are all cheese-slicers at that tension.
> 
> Garry's strings work very nicely, but as with any string, require quite a bit of stretching to maintain stability.



The newest strings require NO stretch time. You put on the strings and tune it up as fast as humanly possible. It will tune to B4, so it makes for a stable A4 string.I will try to make and post a video showing this soon.
They will come in gauges .009-.005, and all tune to A440 up to 30". Also there is a special A string for the 31" scale coming.

They should be available in large quantities before the end of the year and for a lower price than the prototypes.

Playing an A4 string shouldn't be like "walking on egg shells" and the octave4plus strings work as you would expect an A string to work.

If you are planning on a Halo 7,8,9, or 10-string with high A tuning at the 28" +scale, you will need a serious string.


----------



## Katharos (Sep 10, 2007)

Playing an A4 string shouldn't be like "walking on egg shells"


----------



## Katharos (Sep 13, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Waylon, I'll buy your guitar from you on Monday(only if it is shipped with a perfectly good, working A440 string,of course) so my intrusion here won't be a total disaster to you and this thread.



Hey Garry did you get the Octavia?? I wanna know how that high A sounds on the beast.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 13, 2007)

Katharos said:


> Hey Garry did you get the Octavia?? I wanna know how that high A sounds on the beast.



Yes, I received the guitar. It is really a beautiful axe. It came detuned and I noticed the highest string looked a bit thick. I got out my digital micrometer and discovered it was about a .010 gauge. I slowy tune up the string below it to E4 and then started tuning the .010 to A440. It snapped at G#4. This string could have never tuned to A. I was hoping to get one of the S.I.T. or Korean high A 007 strings mentioned in this thread that tunes to A, with the guitar. Read post #215. Why wouldn't one be on the guitar if it really tuned to A?
I asked Halo about it and they informed me they never have shipped a guitar with a high A string. I was a bit confused because this ad states the tuning is B_E_A_D_G_B_E_A. And it wasn't shipped with a high A string. 

I like my Halo guitar .


Anyhoot.... I put on an Octave4Plus .007 A440 on the Octavia and will post a video soon. Looking beyond all this, I believe Halo is leading the way with readily available quality ERGs and the Octave4plus strings will be there for anyone wanting A440 and higher.


----------



## XEN (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Garry, just curious, how much will your strings be selling for when you're up and running? I sent you $30 for the three you sent me for the 10 string Mike is building and was wondering if that would be your standard price point - I'm pretty sure I'll need some more when they're available to the public again.

Thanks.


----------



## Katharos (Sep 13, 2007)

The guitar had a .10!!!! 

There's absolutely no way that a regular .10 could tune to A440, just no way!! 

You clearly stated that you would only buy if it came with the advertised tuning, I would ask for my money back!!!


----------



## W4D (Sep 13, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> I asked Halo about it and they informed me they never have shipped a guitar with a high A string. I was a bit confused because this ad states the tuning is B_E_A_D_G_B_E_A. And it wasn't shipped with a high A string.
> 
> I like my Halo guitar .
> 
> ...



Gary...

I told you on the phone when you called me that we had not sold any with a high A string on it. As we sell them standardly to tune with a Lower string on it. 

When you called told me what was on the guitar when it was shipped out, I asked you if you would like me to send you some strings. 

You said, you have already placed one of yours on it. 

Then we talked about the possibility of Halo offering guitars with a high A on it and offering them with your strings and you said you wanted to schedule a trip up here and talk about it. I said cool let me know when you wanna come up. You neither sounded upset, confused or anything. 

You said the guitar was great and that you liked the kahler bridge system and that the top loading was perfect for your strings. 

We also talked about the thickness of the neck on the "Prototype" you bought and I told you how the production series have a thinner neck.

The ad in question is not for a PRODUCTION GUITAR as it clearly says it is a proto type and you also know this as I told you numerous times that it was a proto type. 

I told you that I would be happy to offer the Octavia with your high A strings on them, if I could get a sample and prices on them. I still mean that. So as soon as you get me that information the sooner I will buy some from you and offer a version to everyone with a high A.

Anywho....

Glad you like your guitar, just wanted everyone to know I did offer to send you strings.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 13, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Hey Garry, just curious, how much will your strings be selling for when you're up and running? I sent you $30 for the three you sent me for the 10 string Mike is building and was wondering if that would be your standard price point - I'm pretty sure I'll need some more when they're available to the public again.
> 
> Thanks.



I think I sent you 4 strings. They were for the 30" scale, so essentially bass strings. I suppose I will have to dig out the emails and paypal stuff to verify this.They were prototypes and most everyone wanting to buy the strings have paid $5 or $6 each, even $12 for some.

With the new ball ending process, the strings should sell (and I may be wrong at this time) anywhere from $1.50-$3.00 each for guitar scales up to 28". For guitars with 28"+ scale, they still may be $4 or so.
Depending on the final cost of the machinery, they may even sell for less at wholesale to string and guitar companies wishing to save time on R&D developing such strings, should there be more demand. 
The standard price will be low enough that there would be no reason to buy another brand should they eventually develope an A string. Unlike a string company, I have no interest in making a profit here, just covering my costs. I don't make my living selling strings, just playing on them.

When I rate a string as being able to tune to A440, it also means it can tune to at least Bb4 . The new strings require no stretch time below 28" and maybe a couple of minutes for 28"-37" scale versions.
I will post an impromptu vid showing an A string at 30" soon.


----------



## XEN (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. Please keep us posted on availability. The guitars Mike is building for me could really use those high As!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 13, 2007)

$30 for 4 strings? Damn. People must really want that high A 






*Disclaimer: This is in no way a shot at you Gary, I realize you have a lot of time into these strings.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> $30 for 4 strings? Damn. People must really want that high A
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are talking about a functional plain steel A440 string at 30". Who sells those anyway?

It is really easy to pull things out of context.
A) 30" is the bass guitar's "short scale". You will find other bass length strings selling for $5 each or more. Urklvt's guitar has a 30" scale.

B) Urklvt forgot to mention that I shipped them to Germany from California and that is a good part of that $30.00

C) I had to hand make the strings. I have to stop what I am doing to do this so someone can have a high A string.



W4D said:


> Gary...
> 
> I told you on the phone when you called me that we had not sold any with a high A string on it. As we sell them standardly to tune with a Lower string on it.
> 
> ...



"I asked you if you would like me to send you some strings. "



I don't remember you offering to send me anything, Waylon. Maybe I missed that. Yes the guitar is wonderful. No, it can't tune to A4 with the string that came with it. Yes, I would like you to send me several strings that can tune to A440 at the 26" scale. That would only make sense.

This has nothing to do with my strings. I thought the poster ad reads B-A tuning. Yet a .010 came on the guitar, inspite of post #215.
So it was an oversight. Please send me 4 or 5 of your high A strings.
I will pay you for them.
Thank you


----------



## W4D (Sep 14, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Please send me 4 or 5 of your high A strings.
> I will pay you for them.
> Thank you



As i said I do not have many of them as we do not currently sell anything tuned to a HIGH A. All I have are some sample strings. And by all means you can have them. They are useless in my shop as I do not sell anything to date tuned to a HIGH A and these strings I am not happy with.

Please let me know what prices your strings are and how I can buy some. As mentioned before if you get me your pricing and tell me how many you have I will by them from you and offer a guitar tuned to high A.


----------



## angus (Sep 14, 2007)

It's not like he's actually listening.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 14, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> We are talking about a functional plain steel A440 string at 30". Who sells those anyway?
> 
> It is really easy to pull things out of context.
> A) 30" is the bass guitar's "short scale". You will find other bass length strings selling for $5 each or more. Urklvt's guitar has a 30" scale.
> ...



You obviously didn't read my disclaimer.


----------



## spsb (Sep 14, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> B) Urklvt forgot to mention that I shipped them to Germany from California and that is a good part of that $30.00



I want these strings so bad... You can send them to Brazil? Maybe by Fedex?


----------



## Katharos (Sep 14, 2007)

angus said:


> It's not like he's actually listening.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 14, 2007)

W4D said:


> As i said I do not have many of them as we do not currently sell anything tuned to a HIGH A. All I have are some sample strings. And by all means you can have them. They are useless in my shop as I do not sell anything to date tuned to a HIGH A and these strings I am not happy with.
> 
> Please let me know what prices your strings are and how I can buy some. As mentioned before if you get me your pricing and tell me how many you have I will by them from you and offer a guitar tuned to high A.



Please send me your samples. I will get some very functional high A strings to you as soon as they become available so anyone who orders a 7,8,9,or 10-string Halo can have the option of having a high A, even at 28"-30".

Thanks


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a note, I believe Waylon leaves tomorrow for Korea for two weeks, so don't be surprised if it takes a while before he responds to this (no idea if he'll have net access while he's there or not or how busy he'll be).


----------



## Garry Goodman (Sep 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You obviously didn't read my disclaimer.


"$30 for 4 strings? Damn. People must really want that high A "
Yes I did. Urklvt didn't pay $30 for 3 or 4 strings. Nobody ever paid me $30 for 4 strings . 



technomancer said:


> Just a note, I believe Waylon leaves tomorrow for Korea for two weeks, so don't be surprised if it takes a while before he responds to this (no idea if he'll have net access while he's there or not or how busy he'll be).




I look forward to receiving his high A string samples when he can send them. Did I misread the first post here?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ng-prototype-tuning-b-e-d-g-b-e-26-scale.html



spsb said:


> I want these strings so bad... You can send them to Brazil? Maybe by Fedex?



When the release versions are done, we can send them anywhere. Just send me a pm


----------



## W4D (Nov 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> Here are some new 10 string concepts for the Halo 10 string. Which one do you guys like. Give me feed back. These are 30" scale 27 fret.



Just keeping you all posted. It needs some tweeking but this is the first ten string Halo. 

Oh and tech i need your phone number so i can call you pm it to me.

Oh and Gary I want to buy some strings so let me know if you have some i can get.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice looking 10-string!
New strings tested at 28" and tuned to Bb4, 466.16 Hz are undergoing final tests with the new ball ending process. They should be available before the end of the year. The 30" scale A440 strings will probably be available just in time for NAMM. For inquiries , [email protected] is best.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice, post some better pics, please


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 8, 2007)

The upper horn kills it for me, but the fretboard looks really nice.


----------



## XEN (Nov 8, 2007)

Waylon, that thing is looking SWEET!!!


----------



## Katharos (Nov 9, 2007)

IMO option B resembles a few basses out there, I would go with A, but I think Desecrated is right about the upper horn....Awesome guitar nevertheless.


----------



## joshvittek (Nov 9, 2007)

Once the Kahler 10 is on there, this baby will kick ass!


----------



## W4D (Nov 23, 2007)

joshvittek said:


> Once the Kahler 10 is on there, this baby will kick ass!



Hey Josh, 

Making another one of these for the NAMM show. 

Think we we will get cover again? LOL


----------



## XEN (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy crap Waylon!!!! I want!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks killer.

Check your PMs


----------



## W4D (Nov 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That looks killer.
> 
> Check your PMs



 check yours.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2007)

W4D said:


> check yours.



Back at you 

I forget, were you building both models? I'm very curious to see how that other body looks in the wood as it were


----------



## W4D (Nov 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Back at you
> 
> I forget, were you building both models? I'm very curious to see how that other body looks in the wood as it were



 CaLl YoU 2 NiTe


----------



## darren (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow... that looks awesome. The treble-side cutaway needs to be pulled a little closer to the bridge, but that looks fantastic. I love it. Especially that big, blank fretboard. 

What pickups are in it?


----------



## Durero (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow +1
very impressive!


----------



## amonb (Nov 24, 2007)

Those gotta be bass pickups lol


----------



## Ishan (Nov 24, 2007)

Those looks like 45DC  As others I don't like the upper horn, the shape needs to be slightly refined (and a headstock redesign) me think.
It's the best looking Halo I've seen yet  looking forward to see the single cut.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW, that is awesome.

But if it's EMG 45DC and strings spacing at bridge is even little bigger than 10,5mm, coils of the EMG are too short for that


----------



## W4D (Nov 24, 2007)

Apophis said:


> WOW, that is awesome.
> 
> But if it's EMG 45DC and strings spacing at bridge is even little bigger than 10,5mm, coils of the EMG are too short for that



They are not 45dc's these are special pickiups for the 10 in a bass casing. 

IF ANYONE WILL BE AT NAMM. COME ON OUT AND PLAY IT FOR YOU SELF AS WE ARE BUILDING ANOTHER SINCE THIS ONE IS SOLD ALREADY. THEY SOUND AMAZING. I AM VERY HAPPY WITH THIS GUITAR. ALOT OF WORK BETWEEN FRIENDS. (KAHLER, EMG, & HALO) DO IT AGAIN. 

LOOK FOR MORE CONSPIRING INSTRUMENTS FROM US IN THE FUTURE


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2007)

So what's the pricing on these again? And will orders be custom shop or production? I'd assume custom shop 

Oh and check you PMs


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2007)

W4D said:


> CaLl YoU 2 NiTe



Never did receive that phone call... still waiting... and waiting... and waiting.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 4, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Never did receive that phone call... still waiting... and waiting... and waiting.



 Poor Steve!


----------



## Scarpie (Dec 4, 2007)

holy shit it's actually becoming annoying to hear about this horrible customer service. not meant malicious to technomancer, but who could envy his frustrations you know?


----------



## Sponge (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never had a problem with Halo returning calls? I've been meaning to call them up on the progress of my Octavia though, I'm getting wildly curious.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2007)

I love how they're located less than 20 minutes away from me and I still haven't played one.


----------



## Sponge (Dec 4, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I love how they're located less than 20 minutes away from me and I still haven't played one.



OH C'MAWWWN!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I love how they're located less than 20 minutes away from me and I still haven't played one.



Not for much longer though. My understanding is they're moving the shop / store to Texas.


----------



## W4D (Dec 5, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I love how they're located less than 20 minutes away from me and I still haven't played one.



Well that sounds like a personal problem. All you have to do is get up and come on over while we are here. We are moving in March.


----------



## W4D (Dec 5, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> holy shit it's actually becoming annoying to hear about this horrible customer service. not meant malicious to technomancer, but who could envy his frustrations you know?



 Well you try running a company that moves up to 500 guitar a month and returning and making phone calls and having 3 signed bands and recording albums and having a life with your family and son.



Needless to say I will be calling you "STEVE" today as I wrote you in an email.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2007)

W4D said:


> Well you try running a company that moves up to 500 guitar a month and returning and making phone calls and having 3 signed bands and recording albums and having a life with your family and son.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I will be calling you "STEVE" today as I wrote you in an email.



Note my post was a before you responded to me by email and was NOT the one you responded to complaining about poor customer service. I haven't bad-mouthed you on here, I just want to get this taken care of


----------



## W4D (Dec 5, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Note my post was a before you responded to me by email and was NOT the one you responded to complaining about poor customer service. I haven't bad-mouthed you on here, I just want to get this taken care of



Yeah I know it was not you that posted it. I just get sick of when people think they know everything about something, and yet have no clue. I run into that alot on this site and others.

That is why I pretty much try not to post anything any more. Anywho as I stated I will call you before tomorrow morning, and I know it was not you that posted.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 6, 2007)

Still off Steven's Creek?


----------



## XEN (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude, let us know if someone records some clips of that bad boy!


----------



## W4D (Dec 6, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Still off Steven's Creek?



Yes still off stevens reek till march


----------



## W4D (Dec 6, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude, let us know if someone records some clips of that bad boy!



will do


----------



## BryanBuss (Dec 22, 2007)

still any news on costs for a model just like this?


----------



## W4D (Dec 22, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> still any news on costs for a model just like this?



$3500 dollars plus shipping


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for info


----------



## BryanBuss (Jan 16, 2008)

W4D said:


> $3500 dollars plus shipping




wickid, that's way cheaper than any other custom shop.
will you be releasing all the specs/pricing for the xsi's? following namm?


----------



## BryanBuss (Jan 26, 2008)

does anybody have any pictures of these new models in XSI form?


----------



## W4D (Jan 26, 2008)

BryanBuss said:


> wickid, that's way cheaper than any other custom shop.
> will you be releasing all the specs/pricing for the xsi's? following namm?



Post specs and everything else up next week


----------



## BryanBuss (May 21, 2008)

infooooo


----------



## W4D (May 22, 2008)

BryanBuss said:


> infooooo









XSI
C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A
Neck Thru Construction
Mahogany Wood
EMG - Pickups
Kahler Bridge
N-Tune System
Rosewood finger board
1 x v / 1 x t
Street Price: $3500 dollars Plus Shipping





Octavia
F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E
Set Thru Body Construction
Mahogany Neck & Body
EMG - Pick Ups
Kahler Bridge
Rosewood Finger Board
1 x v / 1 x t
Street Price: $1250 dollars Plus Shipping


----------



## BryanBuss (May 24, 2008)

awesome waylon,

who are those guys?
and what is the Ntune system?


----------



## W4D (May 24, 2008)

BryanBuss said:


> awesome waylon,
> 
> who are those guys?
> and what is the Ntune system?



Ron Taylor with XSI (studio musician and touring musician to many bands in the r and b industry)

Sonny Lombardozzi with the Octavia

N-Tune system is a tuning system that incorporates a bypass volum knob that when pulled out turns on the chromatic tuner on teh face of the guitar


----------

